# Sleeping car compartments with windows that partially open



## Ferroequinologist (Aug 21, 2020)

The most interesting part of this video is the sleeping car compartment window - the top part opens! That is a real blessing. WHY can't AMTRAk incorporte this design into their next sleeping car order?


----------



## Qapla (Aug 21, 2020)

Perhaps they don't conform to the highly litigious US safety standards ...


----------



## railiner (Aug 21, 2020)

Those look like the type of windows Continental Trailways Eagle buses had from the '50's until the early '70's. The upper part of the window was able to open inward, and powerful spring latches kept them in place either closed or opened. When closed, their seals did a good job making them air-tight. Their design also prevented rainwater from coming in. They were a blessing whenever there was an air conditioner failure. I can't see any safety issue from having them. The only problem might be loss of air conditioning if opened, but in a private room sleeper, that would mainly be the choice of the occupants.


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 21, 2020)

Upper pop-out windows are pretty common on non-high speed trains in Europe (yeah, this train was in Asia technically). These sleepers were limited to 100 mph.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 22, 2020)

railiner said:


> I can't see any safety issue from having them. The only problem might be loss of air conditioning if opened, but in a private room sleeper, that would mainly be the choice of the occupants.



I watched the video to see how those windows open. They open in far enough for a small child to pinch their fingers in them when they close and/or to drop something out of the train. In either event, US parents would sue Amtrak for damages caused by their misbehaving child instead of correcting the child ... a "lawyer" safety issue for sure


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 22, 2020)

Ferroequinologist said:


> The most interesting part of this video is the sleeping car compartment window - the top part opens! That is a real blessing. WHY can't AMTRAk incorporte this design into their next sleeping car order?



So what's good about recirculated air during a pandemic? What's good about suffocating overheated compartments? Everything is good about a little fresh air!!!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 22, 2020)

Willbridge said:


> Upper pop-out windows are pretty common on non-high speed trains in Europe (yeah, this train was in Asia technically). These sleepers were limited to 100 mph.
> 
> View attachment 18574


100mph? Here? Wish it were so!


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 22, 2020)

Many transit buses here in the US have similar windows. The trade off is, air conditioning doesn’t work when you have them open.

The solution for a sleeping car would be to have some sort of switch, so when the window is open, the AC shuts off to that room.


----------



## railiner (Aug 22, 2020)

Qapla said:


> I watched the video to see how those windows open. They open in far enough for a small child to pinch their fingers in them when they close and/or to drop something out of the train. In either event, US parents would sue Amtrak for damages caused by their misbehaving child instead of correcting the child ... a "lawyer" safety issue for sure
> 
> View attachment 18576


You may have a good point...but children can also pinch their fingers in compartment doors, movable tables, etc....


----------



## railiner (Aug 22, 2020)

rickycourtney said:


> Many transit buses here in the US have similar windows. The trade off is, air conditioning doesn’t work when you have them open.
> 
> The solution for a sleeping car would be to have some sort of switch, so when the window is open, the AC shuts off to that room.


Cruise ships have microswitches on balcony doors that do just that....


----------



## Asher (Aug 22, 2020)

Ferroequinologist said:


> The most interesting part of this video is the sleeping car compartment window - the top part opens! That is a real blessing. WHY can't AMTRAk incorporte this design into their next sleeping car order?



Enjoyed your video, looks really comfortable, windows, eh! curios about noise? I must have slept through most of the trip though, don't remember much of the scenery. That's my only complaint about night trains, save on lodging, miss the trip. Same with the Caledonian Sleeper, and all our LD trains.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 22, 2020)

If the LD trains only traveled during the daylight hours it would make them practically useless for cross country travel ... can you imagine turning a 3 day trip into a 6 day trip 

Departure/travel times are based on point of origin convenience and/or most scenic portion of the trip - it is impossible to have ALL portions of the trip be in the daylight hours.


----------



## basketmaker (Aug 23, 2020)

railiner said:


> You may have a good point...but children can also pinch their fingers in compartment doors, movable tables, etc....


And I am sure they sue too!


----------



## WWW (Aug 23, 2020)

Qapla said:


> If the LD trains only traveled during the daylight hours it would make them practically useless for cross country travel ... can you imagine turning a 3 day trip into a 6 day trip
> 
> *Departure/travel times are based on point of origin convenience and/or most scenic portion of the trip - it is impossible to have ALL portions of the trip be in the daylight hours.*



Wasn't that the theme of the Empire Builder - prime daylight viewing of Glacier Park and dusk night time across the northern plains ?

Now about those children pinching their fingers in the windows that open at or near the ceiling - how is this possible ?

At least gone are the steam locomotives with their cinder smoke infiltrating the train cabin - but what about dirty diesel fumes ?

If only the Air Conditioning would work for most all the occupants of a roomette or bedroom sleeper - some like it hot others cool.


----------



## railiner (Aug 23, 2020)

Friends-261 said:


> At least gone are the steam locomotives with their cinder smoke infiltrating the train cabin - but what about dirty diesel fumes ?


Believe that train in the video was electric powered. 
As for the buses I mentioned, the exhaust was emitted to the rear, so not a factor...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 27, 2020)

Qapla said:


> [The windows] open in far enough for a small child to pinch their fingers in them when they close and/or to drop something out of the train. In either event, US parents would sue Amtrak for damages caused by their misbehaving child instead of correcting the child ... a "lawyer" safety issue for sure





basketmaker said:


> And I am sure they sue too!


Lawsuits are public record events so feel free to post a list of pinched finger plaintiffs who sued Amtrak to a final disposition with course-altering damages.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 27, 2020)

It doesn't take an adjudicated case for lawyers to require "safety" measures be enacted to prevent what "might" happen ... thus windows that don't open on Amtrak


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 27, 2020)

Qapla said:


> It doesn't take an adjudicated case for lawyers to require "safety" measures be enacted to prevent what "might" happen ... thus windows that don't open on Amtrak


So you don't really know if litigation has anything to do with it or not but since it "sounds about right" you're just gonna keep on repeating it anyway?


----------



## Qapla (Aug 27, 2020)

The same way do don't really know it is not ...


----------



## domefoamer (Mar 13, 2021)

railiner said:


> You may have a good point...but children can also pinch their fingers in compartment doors, movable tables, etc....


And these are up high, out of reach from toddlers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 13, 2021)

domefoamer said:


> And these are up high, out of reach from toddlers.


No


----------

